# Ryobi RE180PL table suggestions?



## magicman22 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a ryobi re1800 pl plunge router that I would like to find a table for. I would like to get one that would take minimal work to get mounted to the table. I have read elsewhere where some of the ryobi brand tables were not too great and would require router bit extensions to get full cutting depth. The rockler tables are not made for this brand. Any suggestion?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi magicman22

I'm almost sure the plate below will work with your router, but you can call the Oak-Park sales and check with them for sure....1-800-665-0252
See Below ▼ 


Plus with this mounting plate you will get full cutting depth..



Sku# BP0455 - 11” plate with dust ports 1 1/2” center hole (with mounting kit) & safety guide pin
Sku# VP40455 - 11" vacu-plate with dust ports, 1 1/2" center (with mounting kit) & safety guide pin
Sku# BH0456 - 11” plate with 3 1/8” center hole (with mounting kit)
Sku# BP0457 - 7” plate with 1 1/2” center hole (no mounting kit)

Routers that mount to these Sku #'s are as follows:

Ryobi 160, 161, 165, 165U,185, 600N, 601, 1802M;
Chicago #41348;
Craftsman 315.245000, 315.247000, 315.248870, 315.27500 315.27508, 927508, 925483

http://www.oak-park.com/bsplguide.html

Build Your Own Table Kits
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--

=========
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd
Box 280
Elie, Manitoba, Canada
R0H 0H0
1-800-665-0252 (tollfree)
1-204-353-2119 (fax)
www.oak-park.com
[email protected] 

Please Note: If you are unable to find your router type on any of the base plate lists, please call our Customer Service Representatives at 1-800-665-0252 
(Monday to Friday 9 - 5 Central Time).

================



magicman22 said:


> I have a ryobi re1800 pl plunge router that I would like to find a table for. I would like to get one that would take minimal work to get mounted to the table. I have read elsewhere where some of the ryobi brand tables were not too great and would require router bit extensions to get full cutting depth. The rockler tables are not made for this brand. Any suggestion?


----------

